# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ۴۰ روزه کنکوره هر کی داره بزاره

## sami7

*سلام بچه ها 

حدود دی و بهمن بود یه برنامه فروشی 40 روزه اومده توی نت 

سایت خودمونم اومد ولی من لینکشو ندارم دانلود کنم 

هر کی داره لینک دانلودشو بزاره سایت هایی مثل مکتبستان می فروختنش*

----------


## Hellion

> *سلام بچه ها 
> 
> حدود دی و بهمن بود یه برنامه فروشی 40 روزه اومده توی نت 
> 
> سایت خودمونم اومد ولی من لینکشو ندارم دانلود کنم 
> 
> هر کی داره لینک دانلودشو بزاره سایت هایی مثل مکتبستان می فروختنش*


کنکوری که بشه تو چهل روز جمعش کرد کنکور نیست ...

----------


## sami7

> کنکوری که بشه تو چهل روز جمعش کرد کنکور نیست ...


*دقیقا یادم نمیاد ۱۲۰ روزه بود یا ۴۰ روزه

خودم تجربه کنکور واسه دو بار رو دارم می دونم نمیشه جمعش کرد

اما به اون برنامه نیاز دارم بنا به دلایلی 

کاری ندارم به اینکه کنکور رو میشه چند روزه جمع کرد

از نظر من یک ماه هم زیاده برا کنکور 


هر کی داره لینک بده*

----------


## artim

> *سلام بچه ها 
> 
> حدود دی و بهمن بود یه برنامه فروشی 40 روزه اومده توی نت 
> 
> سایت خودمونم اومد ولی من لینکشو ندارم دانلود کنم 
> 
> هر کی داره لینک دانلودشو بزاره سایت هایی مثل مکتبستان می فروختنش*


سراغ این چیزا نرو وگرنه ضرر میکنی

----------


## Hellion

> *دقیقا یادم نمیاد ۱۲۰ روزه بود یا ۴۰ روزه
> 
> خودم تجربه کنکور واسه دو بار رو دارم می دونم نمیشه جمعش کرد
> 
> اما به اون برنامه نیاز دارم بنا به دلایلی 
> 
> کاری ندارم به اینکه کنکور رو میشه چند روزه جمع کرد
> 
> از نظر من یک ماه هم زیاده برا کنکور 
> ...


به هر حال من گفتم که ضررشو نبینین شما که دو سال کنکور دادین باید این چیزارو بهتر بفهمین ...

----------


## sami7

*ای بابا 

دوستان چرا تریپ نصیحت برداشتین مگه من میخام اجراش کنم از الان !!!!؟؟؟

مگه اصلا میخام اجراش کنم 

داشتم رو کامپیوترم هاردم نیم سوز شده همش پریده

هر کی داره لینک بزاره میخایم بررسیش کنم*

----------


## h.m2010

> *ای بابا 
> 
> دوستان چرا تریپ نصیحت برداشتین مگه من میخام اجراش کنم از الان !!!!؟؟؟
> 
> مگه اصلا میخام اجراش کنم 
> 
> داشتم رو کامپیوترم هاردم نیم سوز شده همش پریده
> 
> هر کی داره لینک بزاره میخایم بررسیش کنم*


  سلام فکر کنم این بدردتون بخوره 
ولی برای کسایی هست که جا موندن واز فروردین می خوان بخونن فایل صوتی  من گوش دادم خوب بود 
امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره برید به این آدرس دانلودش کنید 
برنامه ریزی 40 روزه تاکنکور.
در پناه حق

----------


## JavADiiI74

> سلام فکر کنم این بدردتون بخوره 
> ولی برای کسایی هست که جا موندن واز فروردین می خوان بخونن فایل صوتی  من گوش دادم خوب بود 
> امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره برید به این آدرس دانلودش کنید 
> برنامه ریزی 40 روزه تاکنکور.
> در پناه حق


این دیگه چیه  :Yahoo (21):  چه داغون  :Yahoo (21):  ای خدا ازشون نگیر ما و کنکورمونو  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Forgotten

برنامه 40 روزه , 90 روزه , 120 روزه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Forgotten

بعد روی این برنامه هم n هزار قیمت میزارن 
برنامه از پیش ساخته دو قرون هم ارزش نداره حتی برای بهترین مشاور ایران باشه

----------

